# My collection since May 2006 [sick!]



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 19, 2007)

It's been so long since I haven't update this thread !
I've decided to take pictures of all my MAC stuff, despite the fact that I've sold a lot of items lol.There are still tons of stuff !
I've forgotten some stuff..so they are not on the pics.It's  : cards collection,bags, charged water Renewal,Volcanic ash exfoliator,Cleansing oil,Microrefinisher,studio fix compact, and probably other things that are in my daily bags when I go out.
It took me so long to take all the pics ! :]]

ENJOY !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* Iridescent powders -loose powders- Blushs non depotted-MSF-Pearlizer-BP loose-Blot.







BP compactes - Bronzing powder Golden









Blush palettes ( Blushcremes,Scult&shape mono,blushs duo)








Misc (Strobe x2 cream and liquid,Mixing,Concealer,Foundation,charged water etc etc!)








Pro palettes part 1








Pro palettes part 2








Mascaras,Prep prime lash,Brow set,Quads &other palettes







 Glimmershimmers,Fix+,Cleanser,Lash tips,et bags from Formal black & Antiquitease







.
E/S non depotted & brow shader







Lip pencils,Cremestick liners & Prolongwear







Pencils for face







Pencils for eyes







Palettes lips,Lipglass Tasti,Clear lipglass,Lip refinisher,Strobe kiss lip,Lip conditionner







Lipglass,Lustreglass,Laquers,Lipgelées,3D glass,Dazzleglass.,Lip stain.







Lipsticks & Slimshines







Vernis & Top coat








Pigments ( Full size, 1/2 size, samples)








Tendertones








Glitter liners +Liquidlast liners










Shadesticks








Paint pots,Fluidlines,Ccb,Ombres Metal X, Paint tubes.







Palettes Formal Black,Royal assets,Delights.







Khols power,Powerpoint,Classic khol,Eye pencils,Glitter pencils,Technakohls








false lashes,MSF shadows,Solar bits,Pro gloss, duo glue






And finally.. Barbie doll & Fafinette ^^ over my pigments case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











And this is how everything is organised in our bedroom :
*Mon coin make-up : Bazar simple mais girly 
	

 - Bazar de fille ...Manies, folies, envies.. DE FILLE !!!
 


 Et voilà... That's IT !* Shame on me !*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks who ? lol


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frouchties* 

 
_





 Thanks who ? lol_

 
That's your fault !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You swapped me Bronze and .. you know the story


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 19, 2007)

what a fantastic collection!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

God wonderful collection u got going...i love it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially the e/s, lippies and f/ls


----------



## poppy z (Feb 20, 2007)

Mais t'as pas honte?! 
mac addict va!!!!

loooool


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW! nice collection. i especially love all your lippies.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

whoa, you accumulated lots for only a few short months!!!
you've got an amazing stash!!!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_Mais t'as pas honte?! 
mac addict va!!!!

loooool_

 
Nan, même pas honte


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 20, 2007)

J'adore la photo où on voit BT en fond, avec un post de Dita !


----------



## juli (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats a lot of ish!!! I love it!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 20, 2007)

wow! lovely collection!!


----------



## labwom (Feb 20, 2007)

Great collection. I love it especially the lip stuff!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

06 was a good year for you.. i like ur collection


----------



## Ciloo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeahhhh !!! That's a Hudge one !!!
Puree, -30%, c'est de la balle !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Your collection is Beautiful! =)*


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you Girls !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still waiting for my Icon items, some other liquidlast and piggies, and Barbie is not here yet ... I think I will have to update again lol


----------



## Jayne (Feb 21, 2007)

what a collection O_O 

ce qui me laisse le + sur le cul (lol) c'est que tu as commencé en mai 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and Barbie Loves Mac isn't yet on the pictures LOL


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_what a collection O_O 

ce qui me laisse le + sur le cul (lol) c'est que tu as commencé en mai 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and Barbie Loves Mac isn't yet on the pictures LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
M'en parle pas ... Je vais devoir pousser les murs !


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciloo* 

 
_Yeahhhh !!! That's a Hudge one !!!
Puree, -30%, c'est de la balle !!!!!!!!!1_

 
Ciloo, à ton retour en France, tu devrais te renseigner pour bénéficier du tarif pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es dans la branche cosmétique, donc il se peut fortement que tu puisses y accéder


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2007)

nice! MAC is very addicting.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 22, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## stickles (Feb 23, 2007)

mmmmm I enjoyed this.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 23, 2007)

You have great taste in colors, plus your collection is clean and tidy... I hate it when ppl have dirty make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: Do you like... KoRn? because everytime someone says "peachy" i cant help but think of their "Life is Peachy" album
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  silly I know...


----------



## dreaeluna (Feb 23, 2007)

love your lipstick collection, they remind me of my favorite Fluid!!!


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should see my face right now. I need to stop coming on here. It is like MAC porn. Seriously. Ahhh so jealous!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_You have great taste in colors, plus your collection is clean and tidy... I hate it when ppl have dirty make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: Do you like... KoRn? because everytime someone says "peachy" i cant help but think of their "Life is Peachy" album
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 silly I know..._

 
Absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## sharyn (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k0rn_peachy* 

 
_Absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
you rock


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 1, 2007)

this is a great collection! so much in such a short time too! =D


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

WOAH!!!!!!!! That is one serious collection!!!! **bows at your feet**


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 3, 2007)

I saw some shimmery blue gel in a tube..what do you use that for?

And nice collection..and your not doing to bad for starting in May 2006. It's alot..but if you have a good job..it's understand able.


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_I saw some shimmery blue gel in a tube..what do you use that for?

And nice collection..and your not doing to bad for starting in May 2006. It's alot..but if you have a good job..it's understand able._

 
This is Teal gloss. I use it on eyes/cheeks or lips, it depends of which MU I do.
I've got a Esthetician and MUA formation,but actually stay at home for my two little boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I just can't stop to buy makeup


----------



## applefrite (Mar 11, 2007)

C'est une sacrée collection !!!! 
J'aimerais avoir autant de fap . 

I love your make-up !!!


----------



## Fanofmac (Apr 1, 2007)

Waouhhhh I m in love !! 
gros bisous ma Korny

Maxx


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 1, 2007)

wow nice collection


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

geez i love it


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

so impressive!!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 24, 2008)

Yop la ! UPDATES girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a great collection! Where did you get the drawers you store it all in?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

aww great collection!!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Jun 24, 2008)

love your collection!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice collection.  I love looking at people's collections.


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you so much girls for your comments ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_That's a great collection! Where did you get the drawers you store it all in?_

 
I found it on a sale in supermarket lol.It has no brand, but is very useful


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 25, 2008)

Killer collection!!  You seriously need to stop adding to it and send some my way! lol  Thanks for sharing!!  I love me some good MAC porn!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Killer collection!!  You seriously need to stop adding to it and send some my way! lol  Thanks for sharing!!  I love me some good MAC porn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I just can't !
I've received today the duo pencil black funk/blue from Heatherette, and lustreglass ensign + e/s Shore leave from Naughty nauticals... ^^
And imagine, Cool heat is not out yet here in France.. And I've planed to get 5 shadows and 2 slimshines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
I need the new traincase .. i've just to wait til november to go out here for my birthday


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Great collection.. I love all your blush palettes!!

Can I ask what number lash is the one under No.7's?? Thank you!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Wow! Great collection.. I love all your blush palettes!!

Can I ask what number lash is the one under No.7's?? Thank you!_

 

These are the sultress lashes released with the Icon Raquel Welch collection last year


----------



## makeba (Jun 28, 2008)

awesome collection.  your lipstick collection rocks. i would love to know if most are still available?


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 28, 2008)

;dklajf;elkja;k i want to play with your collection! it is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 love the blush palettes


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection! love all the palettes you have!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW! nice collection.


----------

